
Show HN: A tool to let you find websites that accept guest post - musty474
http://www.wuztr.com
======
ckok
How does this work? Is this related to the guest post spam we get daily for
our blog on RemObjects.com?

~~~
o_____________o
Same question and more feedback: the first thing I did was look for regional
lists and didn't get anything back for NYC.

~~~
musty474
you need to search for categories like parenting, wedding, pets, Marketing and
much more.

